# EPRI Arc Flash Research project



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Wanted to share this video, utility works and those EC's that pull meters and/or open pad mount transformers will want to pay attention to this. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZP47mlELSc&feature=related


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Zog said:


> Wanted to share this video, utility works and those EC's that pull meters and/or open pad mount transformers will want to pay attention to this.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZP47mlELSc&feature=related


Thanks zog...:thumbsup: that is worth watcing several times..


----------

